# few questions



## Lima (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello

I have a few questions: 

I did a fresh install of 8.2 and did choose the option all in sysinstall because I wanted kde working. Well after the installation I got no startx or startkde so I did a install of Xorg but after a while that gave me a error too. I can`t remember the error but it had something to do with error code 1. I looked some things up in the forum and decided to do *portmanager -u* to upgrade all installed ports. This process takes forever! 

Can I do a reboot of the system and when logged in give the command *portmanager -u* again? Will it resume where it has stopped or will it begin afresh?

I am asking this since this system is a dual boot with my daily linux OS and have to read my mail and so on.


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 14, 2012)

If you want to automatically start X after FreeBSD boot add this line to your /etc/rc.conf:


```
kdm_enable="YES"
```

Secondly, reinstall your system to be WITHOUT X.org and KDE after instalation. And do this as root after installation.


```
pkg_add -rv xorg && pkg_add -rv kde4
```

And, add KDM to your /etc/rc.conf

And, FreeBSD 8.2 will need add something new lines to /etc/rc.conf to do your keyboard and mouse work properly under X.org

Insert it before KDM line.


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Or, if you want to start KDE after [CMD=""]startx[/CMD] command, do it.


```
echo "exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```


----------



## Lima (Jan 14, 2012)

j4r3ck said:
			
		

> Secondly, reinstall your system to be WITHOUT X.org and KDE after instalation. And do this as root after installation.



What is the best procedure to install X.org and KDE after a fresh install?


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 14, 2012)

Lima said:
			
		

> What is the best procedure to install X.org and KDE after a fresh install?



I wrote in my post. Just install using package install.


----------



## Lima (Jan 14, 2012)

j4r3ck said:
			
		

> Just install using package install.



Can you explain to me how to use a package install
 I am use to ports install


----------



## Beastie (Jan 14, 2012)

Lima said:
			
		

> I am use to ports install


... which explains why the "process takes forever".

The Handbook includes everything you need to know about installing binary packages. Be sure to read the entire page.


----------

